# ماجستير الهندسة الطبية في جامعة القاهرة



## فداء (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ارجوا ممن لديه اية معلومات تتعلق بماجستير الهندسة الطبية الحيوية في جامعة القاهرة اعطائي معلومات عن ذلك من حيث التكاليف وهل هو نظام ساعات ام فصول ومستوى التعليم هناك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالزبير (22 يناير 2010)

التكاليف حوالي1800جنيه للمصريين,والدراسة على نظام فصلين دراسيين,ويجب ان تحضر,هذا بالنسبة لتمهدي ماجستير لمدة سنة ثم خلال خمس سنوات تعدالرسالة


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

هل لازم انه يكون خريج هندسة طبية عشان يعمل ماجستير فيها


----------



## م:هبه (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن تعرفنا بمنهج الماجستير وهل ممكن اسجل ماجستير وانا مسافرة لانى مقيمة بالسعودية وانزل على الامتحان


----------



## فداء (14 يوليو 2010)

ماجستير الهندسة الطبية في جامعة القاهرة الزامي حضور منتظم فترة سنة وهذا ما يسمى بالسنة التحضيرية ومن ثم هناك مجال ثلاث سنوات اخرى لاكمال الرسالة


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (23 يوليو 2010)

هل من جامعة تدرس الماجستير للهندسة الطبية انتساب اي ان الحضور غير لازم الا للامتحانات؟


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (23 يوليو 2010)

اين ممكن ان نجد وظيفة لمهندسة اجهزة طبية في السعودية وبالتحديد في الخبر او الدمام


----------

